# Capspray air assisted finishishing



## Leader (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi U all,
I am new to this site but found it extremely interesting. We are in business for 9 years but still need advise from other pros. Did anyone used Capspray system - air assisted one. Any remarks???? We were useing Accuspray HVLP but found it hard to use with waterbase - finish quality is not there.:no:


----------



## johnjamesalaska (Dec 30, 2005)

The trick to hvlp's and latex, I've found, is to thin the heck out of your paint. Thin it more than usual. Like the consistancy of half and half cream/milk? Takes more coats but looks great.


----------



## Zip (Oct 20, 2005)

Seems to me that would ruin the chemical balance of the material.


----------



## johnjamesalaska (Dec 30, 2005)

Not at all, the water evaporates.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

played with a capspray at a pro show recently. I want one. They were spraying pro classic unthinned through it.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

*Air Assisted Airless*

When you said the air assisted airless by Capspray, are you talking about their Aircoat? Their is a big difference between the Aircoat and the CS series turbines. An aircoat takes an airless and combines it with an air compressor to give you the speed of an airless, but with the quality of an hvlp.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Paintpimp said:


> When you said the air assisted airless by Capspray, are you talking about their Aircoat? Their is a big difference between the Aircoat and the CS series turbines. An aircoat takes an airless and combines it with an air compressor to give you the speed of an airless, but with the quality of an hvlp.



Yea, and just to add to that with those units, such as the Air Coat, you shouldn't need to thin any coatings. But with the CS series you do.

Those air assisted sprayers are awesome, but very expensive...


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

the capspray (aircoat) isn't as expensive as my airless. I am really excited to add one to my arsenal of tools. They are really nice. Speed of an airless and finish of an hvlp!!!!! :thumbup: Does anyone use these for anything other than trim. heard of people using them on exteriors because of the less overspray?


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Traditions said:


> the capspray (aircoat) isn't as expensive as my airless. I am really excited to add one to my arsenal of tools. They are really nice. Speed of an airless and finish of an hvlp!!!!! :thumbup: Does anyone use these for anything other than trim. heard of people using them on exteriors because of the less overspray?


How much was it?


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

around 1800 I think?


----------



## Leader (Apr 6, 2007)

Traditions said:


> played with a capspray at a pro show recently. I want one. They were spraying pro classic unthinned through it.


 We must have gone to the same show. That's why I am looking for more inside on Cap Spray not only what rep says. 


HOW IS IT IN REAL USE MAINTENECE CLEANING USAGE AT ALL.:clap:


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

you in illinois "Leader"


----------



## Leader (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, Chicago's NW suburbs. Hi.
I will not be able to reply until next Tuesday


HAVE A NICE EASTER EVERYBODY AND THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE:thumbsup: .


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Traditions said:


> around 1800 I think?



Well that's not bad at all... I was going to spend $1200 on a CS9100. I might as well get an air assisted if it is the same quality and better speed.

Does anyone know how much the new CS9900 is going to cost... I suppose I could ask my sprayer guy...


----------



## SprayMan (Dec 14, 2005)

*Accuspray*

I have an Accuspray 240 C 8psi.
I shoot a lot of acrylics with a 10 air cap and 51 needle and get great results. The trick to spraying latex is atomization and the 240c dose the trick.
Richard


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

I have an Aircoat if anyone is interested. I am going to sell it here or on E-Bay. Graco now makes a great air assisted pump for all trim and fine work.


----------



## David Welch (Apr 20, 2008)

:clap:
I have an air assisted air coat and i love it. Ive had it three years and i use 

it for just about everything from trim to siding and its great for under decks.

You need to keep it clean and make sure the filters are clean and the right 

size. Im excited about the new gun because the worst thing I found with 

the aircoat was cleanining the tip:furious: when clogged. I would recommend this 

sprayer in fact i just bought a second machine at the milwaukee sherwinn 

williams show. Make sure to get instructions on air pressure and material 

pressure thats the key to make life easier:thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

The 9900 is running around 1300 if I remember right.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I was working with a painter/stainer that bought one of those aircoat systems at the end of last year. It worked really well. The finish was incredibly smooth. I think he paid $2000. He finished all my cabinets and they turned out great.


----------

